# How to install from FTP



## giwrg98 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys,
I downloaded the bootonly ISO from the website and I was wondering when I arrive to the point that I select from where to install the os which can I select?

Also I do not know what to put at the point that you select passive ftp and have to put the ftp details :e

Any help appreciated!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-media.html

And it's usually one of these: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


----------



## giwrg98 (Sep 2, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-media.html
> 
> And it's usually one of these: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mirrors-ftp.html


Thank you very musch but in the documantation it does not tell what to put in all these fields. It just tells what does every option mean...


----------

